# Kann Nfs shift nicht beenden



## Joshua2go (18. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mal Nfs shift ausprobiert.Läuft auch einwandfrei, aber wie kann ich das Spiel beenden?Finde nirgends einen Button.Auch das ich ständig bei Spielbeginn die Sprache einstellen muß, nervt.Hätt man das nicht einmalig machen können?
Mfg
Joshua


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2009)

Scroll mal im Hauptmenü ganz runter


----------



## ghostadmin (18. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit Taskmanager.


----------



## heartcell (18. September 2009)

mein kumpel hatte das selbe problem.
aber die version war auch illegal^^
dein aber nicht, oder?^^


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

schmeiß es fort - dann brauchst du es nicht beenden-arrrrg!

wie man so eine ******** auf den markt bringen kann ist mir ein rätsel!!!
- das spiel sollte need for speed beta heißen!!!

wenns nicht funktioniert nehm den taskmanager...


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

Mit dem Taskmanager, das funzt auch nicht so richtig, weil sich shift immer gleich wieder maximiert. Du musst sehr schnell die maus zum button task beenden hinführen.

MfG


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (19. September 2009)

dann hilft es also nurnoch mit einer rohrzange auf den PC einzuschlagen???


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. September 2009)

Wie sieht es mit "Alt+F4" aus?


----------



## kevinl (19. September 2009)

no way. alt+f4 geht auch nicht


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

vielleicht einstellen das der pc wenn man den ausschaltknopf drückt nur in standby geht und dann wieder starten und man musste jetzt das spiel über taskmanager beenden


aber trotzdem ist as echt kein zustand...


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

hab dieeeeee lösung für dich!!! - ersetzt seine graphicsconfig.xml durch diesen inhalt und setz seine auflösung rein - also anstatt 1920 und 1200 deine 


<?xml version="1.0" ?>
<Reflection>
    <class name="BRTTIRefCount" base="root class" />
    <class name="BPersistent" base="BRTTIRefCount">
        <prop name="Name" type="String" />
    </class>
    <class name="GraphicConfigData" base="BPersistent">
        <prop name="Mode" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Vsync" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Windowed" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TextureFilter" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TextureResolution" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="Brightness" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="CarDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="TrackDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="MotionblurLevel" type="Fct" />
        <prop name="EffectsDetailLevel" type="Fct" />
    </class>
    <data class="GraphicConfigData" id="0xBB11E0">
        <prop name="Name" data="" />
        <prop name="Mode" adapter="0" width="1920" height="1200" antialias="0" refresh="60" />
        <prop name="Vsync" vsync="1" />
        <prop name="Windowed" windowed="1" />
        <prop name="TextureFilter" texturefilter="5" />
        <prop name="TextureResolution" textureresolution="3" />
        <prop name="Brightness" brightness="8" />
        <prop name="CarDetailLevel" cardetaillevel="3" />
        <prop name="TrackDetailLevel" trackdetaillevel="3" />
        <prop name="ShadowDetailLevel" shadowdetaillevel="2" />
        <prop name="MotionblurLevel" motionblurLevel="0" />
        <prop name="EffectsDetailLevel" effectsdetaillevel="3" />
    </data>
</Reflection>


----------



## Lexx (21. September 2009)

was hat das grafiksetting mit der unfähigkeit, 
den beenden-eintrag im menü zu finden, 
zu tun.. ?

in der "test-runde" kann man auch nicht beenden (ist halt so)
im normalen rennen schon..

eugen, jetzt sind manche auch schon zu dämlich,
ein simples menü durchzuscrollen..


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

der trick liegt einfach darin es im fenstermodus zu starten du besserwisser - was sich bei manchen scheinbar nicht einstellen lässt da sie schon bei der intro hängen bleiben - also-so lässts sich auf jeden fall beenden!


----------



## ghostadmin (22. September 2009)

Über den Taskmanager lässt es sich auch wunderbar beenden.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. September 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Über den Taskmanager lässt es sich auch wunderbar beenden.



normalerweise schon - nur scheint das ja auch nicht immer zu funktionieren-weil das spiel sich wohl direkt wieder maximiert - was bei mir jedoch nicht der fall ist...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. September 2009)

Machts bei mir auch, dann probiert man halt verschiedene Möglichkeiten aus. Strg+Alt+Entf oder Alt+Tab meistens funktionierts dann.


----------

